# Found a bunch of Morels



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Well went picking at our property again and found 35 lbs of morels in about 3 hours. About 2/3 of the mushrooms we found were whites Morels. Puts us up to 45 lbs for the year off our property. Some pics are below, but the date is wrong as I never reset the date as my batteries go dead every 50 pictures. Well anyway here are the pics








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice.........Mack


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Nice haul!


----------



## firepup (Mar 26, 2007)

What part of the state is your property in ? This has been the worst year for my area in ten years.:sad:


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

This was our morning in the woods. puts us up to 472 on the year. Not sure how many lbs. that is.




























I had to saw this one down with a key


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

I wasn't to far from you firepup.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice, ive been out the last three days and found about 100 more. Of those I only kept 6. I have to say its over down here in Oakland county.


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Our property is in Alcona county. This has been a bad year for everyone it sounds like. Sorry there are two red X's in couple pics. Those were the pics with all of the shrooms we found. Going again Wednesday I think. Blacks are about done but we are finding a lot of whites. Good luck picking.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

We went up north to the hilly country and this is what we found


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Great photos, nice finds everyone.
J.Harrington, that first picture is a prize winner. I'd have been halfway through picking them before I even thought about a camera :xzicon_sm 
I wish I'd had last week off, I guess I got my share but man I sure love morels and just being in the woods picking them.


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks oldgrandman. I couldn't believe me eyes when I walked up on that patch. You can bet I'll be back there for the blondes again next year.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres another pic from up north of a mixed group of morels i found
11 in all but ones hiding really well in the pic. If you look on the right hand side theres a dead stick laying cross wise and a little stick laying over it. Theres a morel hiding there. The little stick is right on top of it. The bottom right hand morel is actully pointin at it


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

NICE!!! My signature still says my count:lol: :lol:


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

You can't be teasing us with those morels and the glamor pose now!!!:yikes:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

and just when i was thinking the morel season was winding down... fry 'em up and have us all over to feast!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Heres another pic from up north of a mixed group of morels i found
> 11 in all but ones hiding really well in the pic. If you look on the right hand side theres a dead stick laying cross wise and a little stick laying over it. Theres a morel hiding there. The little stick is right on top of it. The bottom right hand morel is actully pointin at it/quote]
> 
> Did you get those other 7 back behind your right shoulder as well? I can see em  .
> Seriously, that is one great photo you got there bud!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

walleye hunter 811


you missed one .i count 12
look at the roon on the bottom left there is a morel next to it (on the left) popping it's nose out


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am getting that pic blown up and put on my wall. And come one woodie LOL we brushed all the leafs back and there was only 11 LOL Its getting bad when people are seeing shrooms that dont exist LOL


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

WalleyeHunter811 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am getting that pic blown up and put on my wall. And come one woodie LOL we brushed all the leafs back and there was only 11 LOL Its getting bad when people are seeing shrooms that dont exist LOL


Yeah, I was just giving you some $#!+ myself, LOL.
That certainly is a good picture to have "hangin" around!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I know oldgrand i was messin with yeah. But i am a morel addict. We drive like 2 hours every weekend and stay there for the whole month of may to get those shrooms.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Great pictures!! Looks like the whites have shown a little more cooperation than the blacks this year


----------

